# FR: Eux aussi (ils) veulent venir / Ils veulent aussi venir - pronom disjoint sujet



## ilydork

- Eux aussi veulent venir.
- Ils veulent aussi à venir.

What is the difference (detailed, please!) between the two? Is it just that _eux _is more specific, or refer to people that have already been mentioned previously?

Context: The 1st sentence with _eux _is from a grammar guide about stressed pronouns. 2nd sentence.. I was thinking, why not just say this? :S


----------



## quinoa

Number 2 must be "Ils veulent aussi venir." 
Number 1 focuses on the subject.


----------



## Maître Capello

The nuance in French is similar in English:

_Eux aussi veulent venir. / They too want to come._ (As Quinoa said, you insist on the subject—they're yet another group of people wanting to join.)
_Ils veulent aussi venir = _ _Ils veulent venir aussi. / __They want to come too._ (Neutral way to put it)

 See also this thread for the location of _aussi_ → FR: aussi - adverb placement.


----------



## radagasty

ilydork said:


> Eux aussi veulent venir.



Is it not necessary to resume the disjunctive pronoun with a subject pronoun?

_Eux aussi, ils veulent venir._


----------



## Maître Capello

No, although it would be certainly possible to do so, you don't have to duplicate subject pronoun in this case.

_*Eux* aussi veulent venir_ 
_*Eux* aussi, *ils* veulent venir_


----------



## Nicomon

I personally would. Or the other way round: _Ils veulent venir, eux aussi. _

It may be more common in first person singular: _Moi aussi, je veux venir / Je veux venir, moi aussi. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Of course, you *have to* use _je/tu_ in the first/second person singular or whenever the disjunctive pronoun is after the verb. 

But when a 3rd-person disjunctive pronoun is before the verb, both are possible and I do prefer to omit the “normal” personal pronoun in the present example to avoid the hiatus between _aussi_ and _ils_.

_Eux aussi, ils veulent venir._ (hiatus)
_Eux aussi veulent venir._ (no hiatus)

Anyway, I wonder what French people would say. (Maybe this is a regional thing?)


----------



## Nicomon

And it's precisely to avoid this hiatus that I would turn it around - that is, the disjunctive after the verb - as : _Ils veulent venir, eux aussi / il veut venir, lui aussi. _

I could be wrong, but I think it goes like this:
- Il veulent venir aussi : They want to come too.
- Il veulent venir, eux aussi : They too, want to come.


----------



## bettybolid

"Eux aussi, ils veulent venir" = langage courant;
"Eux aussi veulent venir", langage soutenu.
D'ailleurs j'aurais tendance à ne pas faire la liaison entre "Eux" et "aussi" dans le premier cas, et à la faire dans le second cas, beaucoup plus élégant.


----------



## emarebe

Bonjour,

je voulais  savoir laquelle de ces deux phrases est correcte du point de vue grammatical (je dois completer un exercice sur les pronoms):

"Parfois ma femme leur parle en espagnol, eux ils lui répondent presque toujours en français".

"Parfois ma femme  leur parle en espagnol, eux lui répondent presque toujours en français".

Je crois la première, parce qu'il faut mettre un sujet (ils) pour le verbe "répondent" ....

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## breizhforever

"Parfois ma femme  leur parle en espagnol, eux ils lui répondent presque toujours en français".
"Parfois ma femme  leur parle en espagnol, eux lui répondent presque toujours en français".


----------



## itka

> "Parfois ma femme  leur parle en espagnol, eux*,* ils lui répondent presque toujours en français".
> "Parfois ma femme leur parle en espagnol, eux, lui répondent presque toujours en français".


Both are correct. The first sentence emphasizes the subject by a disjunctive pronoun. Don't forget the commas.


----------



## Guill

Tout à fait d'accord, mais je ne mettrais pas de virgule pour le second exemple. À l'oral notamment, je ne fais pas de pause.


----------



## breizhforever

Les deux phrases sont en effet correctes. Néanmoins, la première est redondante sur le plan strictement grammatical: puisque "eux" fait déjà office de sujet, "ils" n'est donc pas nécessaire.
Sur le plan du sens en revanche, la différence est effectivement l'accent qui est mis sur le sujet de la deuxième partie de phrase, dans la première proposition.


----------



## emarebe

Merci beaucoup , mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi "eux" peut   être utilisé comme un  pronom sujet ....


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait quelque chose à "comprendre". Il suffit d'admettre que, dans certains cas, (je te renvoie à un livre de grammaire qui te donnera tous les cas possibles) les pronoms disjoints peuvent parfaitement avoir la fonction de sujet.

Dans cet exemple, on peut faire aussi l'hypothèse que le pronom sujet atone, "ils" est sous-entendu. Il est légitime d'en faire ainsi l'ellipse, lorsque, comme ici, on souligne une opposition entre deux parties de la phrase :
Parfois _*ma femme*  leur parle en espagnol_, _*eux*  lui __répondent presque toujours en français_.


----------

